# Tired



## helbows (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay, so this is probably a bad idea because I'm very tired and usually, at night, things are better than they normally are.

But I've sort of come up with something that I wouldn't call new, but something that we probably all need.

The thoughts don't matter. I've been practicing something for the past while, meaning the past few hours, where I just tell the thoughts to fuck off. They don't matter, they're impeding on my joy, and I'm tired of it. As people before me have said, eventually you just get tired of the bullshit. It takes a long while, but you get there. I'm not totally there, apparently, but god damn. I'm tired as hell.

So, because these thoughts aren't graceful, treat them with no grace. Just tell them to fuck off, because thinking about them is hella useless. And as I said, we all need a nap, and it's hard to nap with bullshit swarming your mind.


----------



## helbows (Nov 4, 2014)

This is a bit off-subject, but did anyone else feel like they were going to die constantly? Like, that they would never go back and that they would die like this?


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

As a hypochondriac, I have some weird physical symptom almost every day (not even related to DP) that makes me think that I'm dying. As for if I thought I was dying from DP the first time I had it, I suppose I did because I was having a panic attack and had no idea what was going on. I now know that is essentially harmless or non-life threatening, but it still doesn't make it any less disturbing nonetheless....


----------



## Ozric (Nov 18, 2014)

I haven't been able to sleep normally once the DP/DR started wearing off. When DP/DR was in full-effect, sleeping was the easiest thing. I don't know what my deal is. Sleeping has become a task. It's as if my brain has literally forgotten how to turn off. And yeah, I've heard all sleep remedies, so I'll save anyone here some time.

I'm wondering if anyone else has chronic sleep deprivation ever since their DP/DR started to fade away. I'm probably alone in this. As usual.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

Not at all. I barely have dp at all anymore.. and I am having the shittiest sleeps lately. Tossing and turning all night. Waking up early. Going to bed late. But I have found my little remedy for that. Chamomile tea. It's knocks me right out lol!


----------

